

Google Just Made Big Data Expertise Much Tougher to Fake - aficionado
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-06-27/google-just-made-big-data-expertise-much-tougher-to-fake

======
mindcrime
Bzzzztttt. Wrong, please try again.

"Hadoop" refers to a lot more than just Map/Reduce, and "Hadoop" as a buzzword
that will attract a lot of attention on the job market isn't going to be going
anywhere anytime soon. Hell, we're just at the beginning of the Hadoop
bandwagon as far as that goes. Picture the graphic from "Crossing the
Chasm"... The "mainstream" crowd are only now starting to use Hadoop (and
other "big data") technologies.

Also, people have been using "Hadoop" to refer to the entire ecosystem of
components that are used with/around Hadoop for some time. For the average
CIO, "Impala" _is_ part of "Hadoop".

YARN de-couples Hadoop from the Map/Reduce paradigm anyway, so in no way is
"the death of Map/Reduce" the same as "the death of Hadoop" even if "the death
of Map/Reduce" comes to pass.

~~~
EdwardDiego
Exactly, Hadoop generally refers to the framework and the associated projects
built around it. I've been looking into Impala of late, and it's still within
the Hadoop ecosystem - the documentation discusses Impala / Hive / Pig
interop.

------
samspenc
Not _too_ bad, but a few things that I noticed were off (and to clarify: I've
worked on Hadoop/HBase since 2011):

1\. Flume isn't really a Google solution, is it? Sounds like Google is just
incorporating Apache Flume into Cloud Workflow.

2\. Even if Google abandoned MapReduce a while back (Urs' declaration about
the same at IO seemed a bit ambivalent), IMHO Hadoop and its ecosystem are
here to stay at least for a bit longer.

True, MapReduce isn't perfect, and the Hadoop implementation far less, but
(again IMHO) there really isn't anything to replace it at the data scale at
which these technologies operate.

I mean, there's a reason that Facebook and large non-Google companies still
use the Hadoop ecosystem, yeah? :)

------
mafro
Mindless journalism. Sigh.

------
ianstallings
Obviously the author doesn't really know the subject very well and this is
very poor journalism.

------
cardiffspaceman
I was looking for an announcement that Google was switching its big data to
Haskell (harder to fake).

------
650REDHAIR
"the one with all the dudes"

Was that really necessary?

~~~
coderzach
Everything about this article was cringe-inducing.

